# Cutting Minerva Worktop



## porker (20 Feb 2015)

Hi,
Has anyone had any experience of cutting Minerva worktop? This stuff is solid acrylic a bit like Corian. I have bought some bits off the bay to finish a bathroom as it is very expensive to buy a full sheet. I have a TS55 but am wondering if I should use a different blade to the stock one. One reason, I don't want to damage my Festool blade and maybe a cheap blade with more teeth might be better. I'm also concerned the kerf may be different and cut my splinter strip back even more. Any thoughts?
Matt


----------



## fluffflinger (21 Feb 2015)

Yes lots and your existing blade will be fine. 

See here for all you'll need to know; https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9N81Um_e9Wc 


It' pretty easy to fit. Just be fastidious in cleaning the joint if it's a light colour.


----------



## porker (21 Feb 2015)

Hi Richard, thanks for the info. Just need to fork out the £30 for the joining kit which is very expensive for a few sanding sheets and the jointing compound (which is the only bit I really need). Was also told by the guy I bought it off that it makes a real mess when cutting. Hoping my Ts55 will take care of most of that.


----------



## fluffflinger (21 Feb 2015)

If you've got it hooked up to a vac you will be fine. Sadly you need the adhesive so no choice really but to buy the kit. You can use Corian Adhesive in the right colour but then you have to buy a special gun!

Look on the bright side at least this stuff is pre-sanded unlike some of the acrylic worktops, now that is a dusty business.

It will look great trust me. Just take your time and work clean.


----------

